# My Capri photoshoot



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a few pics taken of the Capri at a photoshoot organised by a local ford club, i thought i would share with you. I appreciate not everyone will like them.

Pictures taken by Blocks Photography


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Really like the first and second, the last would be my pick of the bunch if it wasn't for the halos from HDR being pushed too far.

Very nice Capri by the way! :thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

HDR can be overdone but to me #2 suits this type of treatment - love it. Looks like an old Athena poster.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Stuff and only thing letting the HDR down is the first pic top left the clouds and the highlights in that corner remove them and very nice shot.

Middle shot ok and remove that sky from the last shot with a better one and that will be good also.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't comment much on the 'photography' element to the pics, as I'm no photographer myself....but, loving the car :argie: :thumb:


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

rob28 said:


> HDR can be overdone but to me #2 suits this type of treatment - love it. Looks like an old Athena poster.


Agree with this. Stunning pic! Stunning car


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow thats lovely


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice


----------



## sharmam114 (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing pictures and car!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Love the car but not a fan of this processing. Would look great I'd you could find a seventies style backround for the iconic Capri.:thumb:


----------

